# New Guy from TX!!!



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT from a fellow USAF vet (Vietnam era)


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk ElIntocable. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ElIntocable (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome. I've been surfing the heck out of this forum trying to soak up all the info I can.


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT!!!!!!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Hello from Maine*

:welcome:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome from a fellow Texan!


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!!! Hope you enjoy it here. :archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## ElIntocable (Mar 19, 2008)

My bow came in! I bought it from huntersfriend.com.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

